# "Find posts by user" search function not working for me



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 13, 2010)

When i go to "advanced search" then  "search by user name" you have 2 options, "find posts by user" or "find threads started by user". every time i try to "find posts by user" it always searches as "find threads started by user". i have tried it both ways and it only searches one way for me. i have had this problem for almost a year now. i submitted about 3 tickets in the past but it has not been resolved. the person kept telling me about doing a basic search. i tried explaining to them that i know how to search on this board, i've been a member for almost 7 years. this function is just not working for me.


----------



## AlekHidell (Aug 13, 2010)

This might sound obvious, but are you selecting "show results as posts" in the bottom left in advanced search?


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Aug 13, 2010)

Ehren said:


> This might sound obvious, but are you selecting "show results as posts" in the bottom left in advanced search?



i tried it that way & it is still just showing the threads that are actually started by a user and not all of the threads they have posted in a forum. for example i know i have posted in more than 22 threads in the ET forum, but when i search using my name it only shows the threads that were started by me....

thanks anyway


----------



## AlekHidell (Aug 13, 2010)

Sure. I know it can be frustrating.


----------

